# Flat Cap........................



## smokeysmoo (14 Oct 2014)

Preferably black but anything would suffice.

I just need one for an event that's coming up for a laugh, but I'm loathe to buy one so wondered if anyone had one lying around and surplus to requirements that would fit my 60cm melon?

Happy to pay P&P


----------



## TissoT (14 Oct 2014)

Bolton market is full of them £5 .... 
Grey hounds might be a bit more expensive ...


----------



## smokeysmoo (14 Oct 2014)

tissot said:


> Bolton market is full of them £5 ....


Kind of liking that one in your avatar fella 

TBH I don't get into town so the markets a no go I'm afraid


----------



## TissoT (14 Oct 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Kind of liking that one in your avatar fella
> 
> TBH I don't get into town so the markets a no go I'm afraid


Thats not a carbon Flat cap though...


----------



## raleighnut (14 Oct 2014)

tissot said:


> Bolton market is full of them £5 ....
> Grey hounds might be a bit more expensive ...


That's why they've all got Whippets.


----------



## TissoT (14 Oct 2014)

Thinking about It I do have a Black Flat cap (being born in wigan)
but is not a 60cm ...


----------



## YahudaMoon (14 Oct 2014)

They dont wear flat caps up north anymore, all flat caps have emigrated south


----------



## classic33 (15 Oct 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Preferably black but anything would suffice.
> 
> I just need one for an event that's coming up for a laugh, but I'm loathe to buy one so wondered if anyone had one lying around and surplus to requirements that would fit my *60cm* melon?
> 
> Happy to pay P&P


Imperial measurement?


----------



## Cycleops (15 Oct 2014)

All you need now is a Lurcher Bitch and a tin of baccy!


----------



## Cycleops (15 Oct 2014)

Seem to remember Samuel L Jackson had a rather cool cap in Jackie Brown. Moe of a beret though. It was a Kangol.



​


----------



## vickster (20 Nov 2014)

Some are black

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/mens-flat-caps-xl

Navy, £4.49 delivered in a 61cm
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FLAT-CAP-...RTH-7-5-61CM-BRAND-NEW-FREE-P-P-/381056191067


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Nov 2014)

Cheers vickster but I got sorted out, I just forgot to update this thread, which TBH I'd also forgotten about


----------



## Cycleops (20 Nov 2014)

I think we should at least have a pic of you wearing it.


----------



## Mrs M (20 Nov 2014)

Oops sorry, though this said cat flap!


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I think we should at least have a pic of you wearing it.


----------



## Lisa21 (22 Nov 2014)




----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Nov 2014)

Lisa21 said:


> .


Who rattled your cage Mrs?


----------



## Mrs M (22 Nov 2014)

Lisa21 said:


> View attachment 62334



Reminded me of ecru thump from the Goodies, (long time ago)!


----------



## Mrs M (22 Nov 2014)

Mrs M said:


> Reminded me of ecru thump from the Goodies, (long time ago)!



Ecky thump, that is!


----------



## Lisa21 (22 Nov 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Who rattled your cage Mrs?


Youre too quiet over on facebook.. busy scoffing cupcakes i imagine.......


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Nov 2014)

Lisa21 said:


> Youre too quiet over on facebook.. busy scoffing cupcakes i imagine.......


You got me bang to rights there 

_*wipes chocolate off chin*_


----------



## SteCenturion (22 Dec 2014)

Going for a RETUL Cap Fit next week, £60 for half an hour but includes all necessary adjustments, tilt angle, accent check & so forth.

& if the cap fits....


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Dec 2014)

Ive started wearing them as no one else does


----------

